# Registry ändern für andere User



## frodo (4. November 2003)

Hi,

weiß hier jemand wie man in der Registry Werte ändert oder zufügt für andere User als den "HKEY_CURRENT_USER" (Unter win2k) ?

Hat jemand einen Tip ?


Danke,

frodo.


----------



## Retlaw (4. November 2003)

Umfangreiches Beispiel zum Bearbeiten und Lesen der Registry gibts hier 
"HKEY_CURRENT_USER" ist nur der Name des Schlüssels, in den Funktionen zum Zugriff auf die Registry kannst du einen beliebigen Schlüssel angeben.


----------



## frodo (4. November 2003)

Hi,
Du hast mich nicht richtig verstanden. Es geht um die Änderung von Registry werten eines anderen Users nicht des angemeldeten. Also, wenn ich z.B. als admin angemeldet bin, und über ein Programm registry einträge eines anderen users ändern will, z.B. das Herunterfahren für einen bestimmten Benurtzer verbieten bzw. deaktivieren will.


----------



## Retlaw (5. November 2003)

Das Einzige was du dann noch brauchst ist Kenntnis von der Registry.
Schau mal unter "HKEY_USERS" nach.


----------



## MrSmart (17. August 2006)

"HKEY_USERS" ist ja schön und gut, aber nur selten sehe ich da außer dem eingeloggten User noch andere. Manchmal zwei User manchmal drei, manchmal nur den eingeloggten.
Auch im abgesicherten Modus im Administrator-account (den man bei der Installation angibt) erscheinen nicht alle.
Kann man dennoch auf alle User per Code zugreifen, wenn man die regKeys kennt?


----------



## schachmat (19. August 2006)

das nicht alle angezeigt werden is komisch.... probiers einfach mal aus obs per code geht, auch wenn ers nich anzeigt... kannst dir auch aus nem angezeigten user ein eintrag raussuchen (nen ungefährlichen) und daraus ne .reg machen.... dann den user per notepad ändern und wieder einfügen


----------

